# 88 Sentra Headlight relay?



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I've got a short in my high beam power for both lights and a short on the low beam power for passenger side headlight. Before you ask all the simple questions. Both bulbs have been tested in the working driver side plug, both the fuses for both the headlights are good. and the power wire is tested good from the passenger side power plug for the the passenger headlight to the driver side headlight.

Where might i find the relay for the headlight so i might test that? There are four by the fuse panel. It would be nice to know what these do for future reference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

It could be the headlight column switch is faulty, it happened to me a couple times. I did not know there was a headlight relay, so I never looked for one.


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, bypassed the switch and worked just fine.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

check over on nissanexa.com the exa(pulsar to you and me) suffer from the same problem...


----------

